# Pellet Rainbows



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Pretty tired of winter here already, just wanted some tight lines so I loaded up my micro lites and targeted some mixed stocked and natural rainbow trout 

Eugene, Oregon. Couple hundred yards away from the Oregon Duck's stadium

Some salmon fishing going on but pretty slow, pretty bad drought this year so the rivers are really blown out and dirty


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

beautiful fishing spots up there in the mountains. i've only done that once in my life. we were on lake shasta i think in northern cali. used salmon eggs.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Winter @NKlamerus? I don't see any snow and it looks like you're in shorts LOL! Nice catch though!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

69Viking said:


> Winter @NKlamerus? I don't see any snow and it looks like you're in shorts LOL! Nice catch though!


We don't get much snow around here, I'm the only guy for miles with shorts on and Crocs in the truck lol! 

About 60 degrees yesterday, warmest day in a week

It's not the cold that's too bad, it's the oregon "rain"! No sun and drizzles for 5 months through winter


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah that does sound kind of miserable, I've hunted in weather like that and it's no fun if you're stuck hunting in a ladder stand versus a shooting house!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> beautiful fishing spots up there in the mountains. i've only done that once in my life. we were on lake shasta i think* in northern cali. use*d salmon eggs.
> jack


So that's what happened to ya'.....


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

NKlamerus said:


> We don't get much snow around here lol, I'm the only guy for miles with shorts on and Crocs in the truck lol!
> 
> About 60 degrees yesterday, warmest day in a week
> 
> It's not the cold that's too bad, it's the oregon "rain"! No sun and drizzles for 5 months through winter


Are you from there or move there from FL?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jwilson1978 said:


> Are you from there or move there from FL?


Born and raised in Niceville until 2018


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

NKlamerus said:


> Born and raised in Niceville until 2018


Dang that's a long move!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> So that's what happened to ya'.....


lol, mark, that was back in the 60's when i visited some relatives.
jack


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Trout don't live in ugly places. Thanks for the pictures.


----------

